# What's the most you'll tow?



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I know, I know. Follow the limits set forth by the manufacturer. Yada, yada, yada. 

How far will you push towing capacity? I'm talking about short tows. Storage on Canal to Boggy Point or Cotton Bayou. I've towed a 320 Everglades numerous times with a Tundra. Typically, from Cotton Bayou to Legendary on 59. Hate that trip. What would be your max for a 3/4 ton?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would pull any boat that is legal to pull with a 3/4 ton


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Empire State Building, Just a joke I did tow this hull from Panama City and finished it in my yard and again towed the finished boat to Orange beach behind a 1/2 ton chevy 6 cylinder pickup. 40 ft long 14 ft wide. That was fun trip. I was coming over the destin bridge at 25 mph and a cop in the other lane just shook his head and kept driving. Oh yes the good old days that was in 1981.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Long rig for sure, but what did it weigh? That's more what I'm looking at, is weight.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

When we fished the Ska we pulled a 31 contender all over with a ford expedition. What kinda boat are u looking at pulling?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking at a few, but the heaviest is probably a Hydra Sports 3300.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think you will have a problem at all but I would try to make sure you are light on fuel on long trips if that would help your piece of mind. And be sure to have the needed permits when towing across state lines


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Travel from coast to coast with this rig


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I pulled a 31 Contender before the Everglades and there wasn't a question. We pulled it up to Birmingham yearly with a 1999 Yukon. The Everglades is about on par, weight wise, with the Hydra Sports and it's a load. I have yet to pull it without a full tank. Things always break after we've filled up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mr fish, you are just towing your boat from orange beach to the boat launch in orange beach or maybe to fort Morgan or Pensacola. If that's so, your probably fine with a full size v8 truck. If your hauling to south Florida or to Louisiana , that may be something different to consider. 
I think you moved orange beach if I remember correctly here recently


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I pulled a 31 Contender before the Everglades and there wasn't a question. We pulled it up to Birmingham yearly with a 1999 Yukon. The Everglades is about on par, weight wise, with the Hydra Sports and it's a load. I have yet to pull it without a full tank. Things always break after we've filled up.


I understand the weight difference and that is why I believe you will be fine with a 3/4 ton. Just remember it is not pulling it that is the problem it's stopping it usually.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Mr fish, you are just towing your boat from orange beach to the boat launch in orange beach or maybe to fort Morgan or Pensacola. If that's so, your probably fine with a full size v8 truck. If your hauling to south Florida or to Louisiana , that may be something different to consider.
> I think you moved orange beach if I remember correctly here recently


As mentioned, I have towed 12000+ with a half ton and it's not fun. I would also be looking at towing to Venice or the Keys.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

There are a lot of things to consider. What is the vehicle rated for? What kind of hitch? How much of a load are you putting on the rear axle and tires. What kind of brakes? Will you burn up the transmission? Not every 3/4 ton truck is the same.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Most any center console they make a trailer for, you should be fine towing with a 3/4 ton. I'm sure someone will be quick to come up with an exception to that, but as a general rule, should be fine.

I have a 3/4 ton and I'm really more concerned with the trailer carrying the load than I am with my truck handling it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know its not a boat, but tipped the scales at 7600 of just trailer weight loaded with the toys and anything else that fit. Towed it to NE Tn. Windrock. Gas MPG sucked, a whole 8.6mpg there and back. But it towed it with ease


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those limits are made for the max situations like towing in the mountains in all conditions. Floridas highest pimples are between Pensacola and Jax. Once you take a right at lake city it is just about flat to Key West. 
Like I said 55 stay right and relax. Wave at the speeders when they pass you. Then again when they are pulled off gasing up as you go by them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

make sure you read oldbob's comments and understand them- also the statement pulling is not the issue stopping is


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How far are you willing to push the manufacturer's reccomendations? That's what I am asking. I have been towing boats and trailers, since I could drive. Not looking for lessons on how to pull a trailer or that stopping is the issue. I know that. If the tow rating is 10k pounds, do you feel confident that the frame/suspension can handle 13k+ on it fairly consistently. I know it can stop and start the load.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jaster said:


> I know its not a boat, but tipped the scales at 7600 of just trailer weight loaded with the toys and anything else that fit. Towed it to NE Tn. Windrock. Gas MPG sucked, a whole 8.6mpg there and back. But it towed it with ease



That's actually not bad. Is it it 4wd with a 5.7?

I get about that towing my boat up and down 98. My boat weighs about 7k I guess buy my truck is the 5.7 and 4wd and has the lower gears.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

We tow a 31 Contender to Key West using a 2500 suburban. This trip has been made many times. I forgot to mention the truck is loaded with FIVE guys and all fishing gear for a week and a half plus a big freezer that has to be empty to get in the boat. Then fully loaded back up for the trip. Plus drive gear. I travel around 72 and a lot of times we drive on back roads. I feel safe. But like has already be stated My trailer with two sets of brakes of the three axles along with the truck are kept up for the task.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> How far are you willing to push the manufacturer's reccomendations? That's what I am asking. I have been towing boats and trailers, since I could drive. Not looking for lessons on how to pull a trailer or that stopping is the issue. I know that. If the tow rating is 10k pounds, do you feel confident that the frame/suspension can handle 13k+ on it fairly consistently. I know it can stop and start the load.


Based on your experience, maybe we should be asking you the question ?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

it's not the towing that bothers me, it's can you stop it!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*MS Ruth*

My Tundra is rated at 10.5K. My Pursuit with trailer fully fueled and geared is around 9K and I feel all of it when stopping. Don't trust trailer brakes at all, they fail way to many times.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

submariner said:


> Based on your experience, maybe we should be asking you the question ?


Looking for a new truck and don't want to get a 1 ton DRW, but I will if I need. All I'm looking for. Don't need a lesson in stopping or towing. There are a lot of folks on this site. Good chance of running across a few that are pulling this load 4-5 times per month with a 3/4 ton. How is the suspension holding up? Notice any premature wear? Those types of questions. I know the brakes are up to the task, along with the transmission and engine. Evidently, I worded it wrong and/or wasn't completely clear in the beginning.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What is the most you will tow?

Your mom. 


A 3/4 ton diesel should hold up to any wear, pull and stop any trailerable boat made especially the short distance from the house to the ramp. No need for a 1 ton and even if you wanted a 1 ton and didn't want DRW get a straight wheel. They are a littler harder to find and probably over kill for what you're needing it for but they are badass. 

Or you could just step up and get a sportfisher.:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a 3/4 ton 2003 dodge diesel. I loaded it with a 2500 lb cabover camper, air compressor, 6 tanks, freezer and towed a 6000 lb boat. Loaded like that it would ribe better than then the bare truck stopping was fine. Never drove over 55 MPH. Pens to KW twice a year. Just bought a new 2016 1 ton Dodge diesel single rear wheel. 2 wheel drive Only difference between the 3/4 is heaver suspension.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Or you could just step up and get a sportfisher.


That's what we were looking for, but shifted gears. Going trailerable and faster. Giving up the coffee maker.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> What is the most you will tow?
> 
> Your mom.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention, I'm looking at a Ford...:shifty:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Forgot to mention, I'm looking at a Ford...:shifty:


I'm sure your Corona Light will fit perfectly in the cup holder.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I'm sure your Corona Light will fit perfectly in the cup holder.


I'm writing Yeti, as we speak, to see if they'll make an insert for the Colster.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

towed our old 28 Whaler with my 1500 denali once, will never something that heavy again. pulled it just fine but did not like stopping the heavy whaler


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

The truck makes a huge difference. I have towed up to 20,000lbs with an F250. Lots of hay and big tractors. Those trucks are made to work, and they do it well. I learned my lesson on paying for repairs on a diesel as well, and now I have a 2500 gas burner. The 2500 gas doesn't pull like the diesel, but its a heck of a lot cheaper to fix. I'd say if you're going out of state towing, get a diesel (beware the 6.0). If you are staying in the neighborhood a gas burner will be fine.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I know, I know. Follow the limits set forth by the manufacturer. Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> How far will you push towing capacity? I'm talking about short tows. Storage on Canal to Boggy Point or Cotton Bayou. I've towed a 320 Everglades numerous times with a Tundra. Typically, from Cotton Bayou to Legendary on 59. Hate that trip. What would be your max for a 3/4 ton?


For about a year I regularly pulled a 21' pontoon boat with a 94 Dodge Caravan with a 2.5 litre automatic (1000 pound tow capacity, lol!) .... 10 miles round trip from my house in Flower Mound to the ramp at Grapevine Lake (Dallas TX area.) I can't say I recommend it ... but I did it. _(I finally broke down leased a slip at the marina)_

Pulled it up to Lake Fork (about 100 miles) one time with the minivan & had a strong (15+ mph) crosswind on the freeway coming back to Dallas. _That_ was interesting. But again .... can't say I would recommend it to anyone.

I now pull an old 23' walkaround with an old half-ton chevy with a 5.3 liter. Pulls it okay but I only go local.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Waste-N-Away said:


> towed our old 28 Whaler with my 1500 denali once, will never something that heavy again. pulled it just fine but did not like stopping the heavy whaler
> 
> View attachment 695434


I pulled that Everglades with my 1500 Denali once. It did better than the Tundra, but it was my vehicle and the Tundra is a company vehicle. Still not something I want to do 4-5 times a month and in summer traffic.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a boat, but I often haul my Komatsu dozer to Arkansas. It weights 9600#, not including the trailer. I drive at highway speeds, rarely slow up going up hills.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pulling a 31 ft Airstream at 6800 lbs and that's with no camping gear and when boating 23 ft Mako weight unknown with 98 Ford Expidition 5.4 liter. I will say having Stablelizers help out a lot on the Airstream.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Waste-N-Away said:


> towed our old 28 Whaler with my 1500 denali once, will never something that heavy again. pulled it just fine but did not like stopping the heavy whaler
> 
> View attachment 695434


I would tow that anywhere in Florida but the speedometer would never get above 50 MPH. Any faster then that you would be gambling, Odds would be in favor of loosing. Just my opinion.:thumbup:


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Had an uncle that was retired Navy in the mid 60s , pulled a full sized air stream all over the US with a 98 Oldsmobile.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

One thing to consider when you are pulling anything at or near your tow vehicles rated weight is that should something happen, your fault, the other guys fault, nobody's fault. Your insurance company will deny all coverage if you are overloaded. That would make a bad day a lot worse.........


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I was thinking of pulling my robalo 24 walkaround with a ford focus station wagon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions. Picked up a F250. Once some things line up, I'll order the boat. Don't know what the weight will be on it yet, but it'll be under the 15k I was looking at. Don't worry though, I think I can manage. The truck has this fancy "trailer" button on the shifter and another on the dash. I bet if I turn those on, I can double the suggested tow rating. I also looked under the bed and there was a wheel and tire hanging there, so looks like I'm all set up to tow a 5th wheel!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fancy buttons are for towing so you dont overload the tranney. That 5 tire is you spare for the truck.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

randynation said:


> Had an uncle that was retired Navy in the mid 60s , pulled a full sized air stream all over the US with a 98 Oldsmobile.


Those big land yachts back then probably were as heavy duty and weighed as much as the trucks of today. Those Olds, Pontiacs, Buicks and Cadillacs in the 60s were some serious machinery.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heaviest I have pulled is a 31.5 (actual 34 ft) camper weighing 7K dry, but loaded weighs about 8K to NC with 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sealark said:


> Fancy buttons are for towing so you dont overload the tranney.


No worries there! I'm straight. I don't pick up Bruce/Caitlyns.


----------



## Nautidog (Sep 5, 2009)

*120 HP Diesel*

She's a little sluggish going up hills...but down hill is great.

Really thou we tow with 07 Tundra 5.7


----------

